# Maxtreme pharma. reviews?



## heraclitor (May 13, 2013)

Hi all.

have anyone tested this lab?

i cant find so much information in web


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

I think they are made in singapore check out their facebook page, look like they have tried to copy alpha pharma in every aspect never used myself, got an offer from pakistan but didn't want to risk it getting seized


----------



## heraclitor (May 13, 2013)

any other experience?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

3 posts all about how its the greatest lab ever ever ever honestly ever ever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Its cheap and comes in amps or vials defo not pharma but it is im told decent gear .


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

used a few amps of their npp at the end of my last cycle, it seemed o.k


----------



## musclemaster (Aug 29, 2013)

Just sorted my capslock button lmao!!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

musclemaster said:


> Lol, I wish mate! Just glad I found products that are good! just wish I didn't have to pay £50 per 10ml, hard to source, if anyone knows where I can get maxtreme less than £50 message me please


You won't last long here

edit - it's like I'm psychic or something


----------



## berisol79 (Feb 2, 2019)

Paz1982 said:


> RUNNING TEST PROP 100 AND DECA 100 TWICE A WEEK


 LOOOL


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

How new would you say they are ?


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

I ran some of their prop around 3 years ago and it was excellent. Never ran anything else from them since but can't complain about the test prop


----------

